# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Νεος στην Αγια Μαρίνα Κορωπίου

## ilpap

Καλησπέρα σας 

Χαιρομαι που εντέλη ειμαι εδω.

Αν κατορθωσω να συνδεθω κιόλας θα ειναι ολα Ok.

Βασικά βλέπω τον κόμβο #9578 καθαρα στα 2.5 Km θα μπορουσα να βοηθήσω ως κομβος (Ειμαι πανω σε βουνό #12280) γιατι μετακόμησα προσφατα .

Καλως σας βρήκα.

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες,

Σίγουρα μπορείς να βοηθήσεις πολύ στη διασύνδεση των nodes που ήδη λειτουργούν στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της Αγ. Μαρίνας.
Έλα σ΄επαφή με τον mikemtb να δείτε από κοινού τί μπορεί να γίνει για το καλό της περιοχής.

----------


## ilpap

> Καλωσήλθες,
> 
> Σίγουρα μπορείς να βοηθήσεις πολύ στη διασύνδεση των nodes που ήδη λειτουργούν στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της Αγ. Μαρίνας.
> Έλα σ΄επαφή με τον mikemtb να δείτε από κοινού τί μπορεί να γίνει για το καλό της περιοχής.


Δυστυχως δεν μπορεσα να τον βρω εως τωρα ουτε απαντησε στο μηνυμα μου

----------


## ggeorgan

Στις διακοπές τoυ Πάσχα που θα πάω στα Καλύβια θα δώ και κατά την μεριά σου. Είμαι (#12051 SGGkaly), βέβαια, από την άλλη μεριά του βουνού, αλλά ελπίζω να πείσω κάποιον που, πιστεύω, ότι σε βλέπει.

----------


## ilpap

> Στις διακοπές τoυ Πάσχα που θα πάω στα Καλύβια θα δώ και κατά την μεριά σου. Είμαι (#12051 SGGkaly), βέβαια, από την άλλη μεριά του βουνού, αλλά ελπίζω να πείσω κάποιον που, πιστεύω, ότι σε βλέπει.


Ευχαριστω μονο καο μονο για την απάντηση.

Περιμένω

----------


## nikpanGR

και εγώ το Πάσχα θα είμαι στο Πόρτο Ράφτη.Αντε να κάνουμε κατι καλό εκει πέρα...

----------


## ilpap

εχωα καλεσι φιλο για μετρηση και για να ειμαι σιγουρος ποιον βλεπω

----------


## ilpap

> Στις διακοπές τoυ Πάσχα που θα πάω στα Καλύβια θα δώ και κατά την μεριά σου. Είμαι (#12051 SGGkaly), βέβαια, από την άλλη μεριά του βουνού, αλλά ελπίζω να πείσω κάποιον που, πιστεύω, ότι σε βλέπει.


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον που εδειξες

----------


## ggeorgan

Έχεις μηχάνημα που εκπέμπει, ή θα βασισθούμε σε οπτική αναγνώριση ;

----------


## ilpap

> Έχεις μηχάνημα που εκπέμπει, ή θα βασισθούμε σε οπτική αναγνώριση ;



Φιλος εχει τα απαραιτητα και θα βοηθησει στις μετρησεις  ::   ::  

Ευχαριστω και παλι.

----------


## mikemtb

ilpap καλησπερα και χριστός ανέστη!
φιλε πιστέυω θα μας βοηθησεις πολυ, εισαι ψηλα! εγω προχτες εφτιαξα ενα ecxelάκι που περιλαμβανει 41 ατομα περιοχων βαρη βαρκιζα αγ.μαρινα και τις αποστασεις μεταξυ τους ( μετα απο 2 ξενυχτια στο wind!!!!)
θα φανει χρησιμο πιστευω...
επισεις σε εξοπλισμο hardware ειμαι προθυμος να συμβαλω αν χρειαστεις οτιδηποτε. call me 6947566985 μιχαλης

----------


## mikemtb

ελπιζω να χρησιμευσει...

----------


## ilpap

> ελπιζω να χρησιμευσει...


Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου θα επικοινωνησω μαζι σου για να δουμε τι μπορουμε να κανουμε

----------


## mikemtb

που εισαι ρε ilpap??? παρε κανα τηλ.... (διακοπέζεις μαλλον  ::  )

----------

